
HN NY: Come hack.a.bit at the bit.ly hackathon 9/15 from 6:00pm to midnight - aditya
http://hackabit.com/
======
agconway
Great things happen at hack.a.bit

[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/08/18/visualizing-the-
wik...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/08/18/visualizing-the-wikileaks-
war-logs/)

------
dzohrob
so who's going, and what are you working on?

~~~
jawngee
I'm going. iPhone app I've been working on.

------
TylerBrock
Where is this taking place? I wanted to go...

~~~
vibhavs
416 West 13th St. Suite 203 New York, NY 10014

~~~
TylerBrock
Nice, thanks.

